# 2005 reedy touring car race of champions



## B-man777 (Feb 24, 2005)

good day all:was just wondering is there any news out there about any new 4wd sedans or other new parts that may show up at the 2005 reedy touring car race?thanks for the info


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

I'm thinking there might, but we will have to wait to hear. RCtech has a thread going on this already.


----------



## UMS (Mar 31, 2005)

there are some new parts for the TRF 415... looks relay different from the original 415...


----------

